# And so I DID - My 1st BIG WHITE LENS



## Dylan777 (Nov 21, 2013)

Few weeks back, I posted this:
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=17620.0

Thanks for talking me out of it guys 

Just got off the phone with BH, about pricing. All I can say is BH is *AWESOME* and so I DID. My 1st BIG WHITE ;D ;D ;D

----------
Edit: Lens arrived today. Here are some photos taken with this lens at front yard: http://albums.phanfare.com/isolated/dvzsfGFL/1/6328006 I will put this lens to work this coming friday @ local zoo: 

She is so SEXY  : http://www.dylanphotography.phanfare.com/6327914


----------



## cid (Nov 21, 2013)

congrats & enjoy!


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 21, 2013)

cid said:


> congrats & enjoy!



Thanks cid


----------



## Eldar (Nov 21, 2013)

Congratulations. It´s an awesome lens and I´m sure you´ll put it to good use. The only problem is that it is addictive. You may as well start saving for the next one sooner rather than later  Enjoy!


----------



## J.R. (Nov 21, 2013)

Congrats Dylan... So you did beat me to this lens :'(

Have fun


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 21, 2013)

Eldar said:


> Congratulations. It´s an awesome lens and I´m sure you´ll put it to good use. The only problem is that it is addictive. You may as well start saving for the next one sooner rather than later  Enjoy!


Thanks...800mm next ;D


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 21, 2013)

J.R. said:


> Congrats Dylan... So you did beat me to this lens :'(
> 
> Have fun


Thanks jr.
I rented last week. Love it. I cancelled my pre-order Sony a7 + zeiss 55mm and went with this. 

*Hint:* If you love your 70-200 f2.8 IS II, then you will love 300mm even more ;D. This is hand-on experience feedback. I'll add x2 TC III soon.


----------



## J.R. (Nov 21, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> J.R. said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats Dylan... So you did beat me to this lens :'(
> ...



Thanks for the info. 

I plan to get the 300mm f/2.8 L II as well as the 600mm f/4 L II (I'm susceptible to the "GAS" as well) next year. I was already close to saving sufficiently for the 600mm but the savings account is blown because there were some other things which I didn't quite need that I ended up buying 

Anyhow, the 300mm now takes priority because my daughter will be performing on stage at her new school (indoors). I guess this lens will help plenty because I will have to shoot from the back. I may try to convince the school to get close in exchange for free photos for their yearbook though 

I intend to sell the 100-400mm to fund the purchase of the 300mm - I already have the mark III extenders - I got them when I purchase the 70-200 II.


----------



## J.R. (Nov 21, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> I cancelled my pre-order Sony a7 + zeiss 55mm



Somehow I see a trend emerging ... I know at 4 guys personally who have cancelled the pre-order for the A7 (even though they didn't go for this lens like you did).


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 21, 2013)

J.R. said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > I cancelled my pre-order Sony a7 + zeiss 55mm
> ...


Rumor Fuji x200 is right around corner. I'm not done yet. I hope they can keep it thin as x100 with fixed 35mm. Love x100 design.


----------



## RLPhoto (Nov 21, 2013)

Very nice, but why blackout the cost? We all know how much a 300LII costs. ;D


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 21, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> Very nice, but why blackout the cost? We all know how much a 300LII costs. ;D


Special rebate and it is not from Canon


----------



## surapon (Nov 21, 2013)

Congratulation, Sir, Dear Mr. Dylan.
Great big white Len, Just the beginning for your heart------The Next one will be 200-400 mm( X 1.4X)---and the Next one = EF 800 mm.
Have Super FUN, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 21, 2013)

surapon said:


> Congratulation, Sir, Dear Mr. Dylan.
> Great big white Len, Just the beginning for your heart------The Next one will be 200-400 mm( X 1.4X)---and the Next one = EF 800 mm.
> Have Super FUN, Sir.
> Surapon



Thanks surapon 

I'm going to skip 200-400 and go straight to 800mm ;D


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 21, 2013)

J.R. said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > J.R. said:
> ...



Wow...300mm f2.8 IS II and 600mm f4 ...ALOT of money there JR

Although I haven't try x2 TC III yet, but many CR members seem to be very happy with it. That would give me 600mm f5.6 with x2 TC for out door shooting. Oh well...600mm f4 itself sounds much better.


----------



## JPAZ (Nov 21, 2013)

Ah! My dilemma exactly. It's a good thing I figured out just how many weeks I could rent this lens for and still not have spent enough to buy it. 

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=17886.0

So after I finish paying for the 70-200 ii? :

Congrats and use it well.


----------



## ksagomonyants (Nov 21, 2013)

Congratulations! It's probably the best lens Canon made so far. Well, you already know that since you bought it 

Actually for those who need 300 2.8 ii but don't have that much money to spend on a new lens, there's one refurbished right now for $5789.20. 

http://shop.usa.canon.com/shop/en/catalog/lenses-flashes/refurbished-lenses/ef-300mm-f-28l-is-ii-usm-refurbished?WT.mc_id=C126149


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 21, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> I'm going to skip 200-400 and go straight to 800mm ;D



Don't bother, unless they release a MkII (which I expect they will). Get the 600 II instead - the 600 II + 1.4xIII is sharper, longer and lighter. Same for the 600 II + 2xIII vs. 800 + 1.4x.


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 21, 2013)

JPAZ said:


> Ah! My dilemma exactly. It's a good thing I figured out just how many weeks I could rent this lens for and still not have spent enough to buy it.
> 
> http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=17886.0
> 
> ...


My 5yrs joins indoor swimming team. She also in ballet class. Although, I was thinking about his big brother, 400mm f2.8 IS II but the price tag really got me think twice. After trying 300mm couple times, I feel 300mm will serve my needs just fine.


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 21, 2013)

ksagomonyants said:


> Congratulations! It's probably the best lens Canon made so far. Well, you already know that since you bought it
> 
> Actually for those who need 300 2.8 ii but don't have that much money to spend on a new lens, there's one refurbished right now for $5789.20.
> 
> http://shop.usa.canon.com/shop/en/catalog/lenses-flashes/refurbished-lenses/ef-300mm-f-28l-is-ii-usm-refurbished?WT.mc_id=C126149


Thanks
I saw this refurbished prior my purchase but decided to go with new


----------



## jasonsim (Nov 21, 2013)

Congratulations Dylan! You will absolutely enjoy that lens! Like others and myself have said, it is one of the most versatile, since it accepts the 1.4x and 2x converters very very well! If I could just keep one big white, it would be the 300mm II. 

Enjoy and upload some photos for us!

Regards,
Jason


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 21, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to skip 200-400 and go straight to 800mm ;D
> ...


After this purchase, I have about $12 left in my photography account. Not family account.


----------



## viggen61 (Nov 21, 2013)

Congrats, Dylan!

I recently rented a 500 version II, and was blown away by the photos I got. I'm sure you'll enjoy your 300!


----------



## Random Orbits (Nov 21, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> After this purchase, I have about $12 left in my photography



Time to shoot some random teams on the fields and sell the photos to the coaches! Congratulations on the purchase. So jealous!


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 21, 2013)

jasonsim said:


> Congratulations Dylan! You will absolutely enjoy that lens! Like others and myself have said, it is one of the most versatile, since it accepts the 1.4x and 2x converters very very well! If I could just keep one big white, it would be the 300mm II.
> 
> Enjoy and upload some photos for us!
> 
> ...


Thanks jason.
I selected free shipping option. The lens will be here next week. Will post some photos.


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 21, 2013)

viggen61 said:


> Congrats, Dylan!
> 
> I recently rented a 500 version II, and was blown away by the photos I got. I'm sure you'll enjoy your 300!


Thanks.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 21, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> Few weeks back, I posted this:
> Just got off the phone with BH, about pricing. All I can say is BH is *AWESOME* and so I DID. My 1st BIG WHITE ;D ;D ;D


CONGRATULATIONS ... may it serve you well.


----------



## unfocused (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm just wondering why the invoice doesn't show a tele-extender or two?


----------



## Viggo (Nov 21, 2013)

Congrats man! Makes me get back the feeling when I bought the mk1 a few years ago, one doesn't really know sharpness (and into the corners) before owning one of these beasts. Seriously happy with the 200 f2 also.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 21, 2013)

unfocused said:


> I'm just wondering why the invoice doesn't show a tele-extender or two?


good question


----------



## RGF (Nov 21, 2013)

Now that you are part of the Great White club, time for Canon to come out with V III with built-in 1.4 extenders. I have the 200-400 and the built in extender is great. Wish my new 600 had it ..


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 21, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Few weeks back, I posted this:
> ...



Thanks Rienzphotoz,

I cancelled my A7 + zeiss 55mm :'( and went with this ??? :   ;D ;D


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 21, 2013)

Random Orbits said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > After this purchase, I have about $12 left in my photography
> ...



Thanks Random Orbits

One step at a time. I started with just used 40D + 50mm f1.4 + 17-55mm f2.8 IS and that was 5yrs ago. Just put some $ on the side


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 21, 2013)

unfocused said:


> I'm just wondering why the invoice doesn't show a tele-extender or two?



As I mentioned, my photography account(account that the wife doesn't know) has about $12 left.

4% reward X $6000ish = $200plus will go to x2 TC III


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 21, 2013)

Viggo said:


> Congrats man! Makes me get back the feeling when I bought the mk1 a few years ago, one doesn't really know sharpness (and into the corners) before owning one of these beasts. Seriously happy with the 200 f2 also.



Thanks

I haven't hand-on 200mm f2 yet(will try to keep my hands off, otherwise you know), but I haven't heard one bad thing about that lens at all. I saw the photos you took with 200 f2 AWESOME.

I need little more reach, therefore, 300mm works better for me.


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 21, 2013)

RGF said:


> Now that you are part of the Great White club, time for Canon to come out with V III with built-in 1.4 extenders. I have the 200-400 and the built in extender is great. Wish my new 600 had it ..



;D ;D ;D


----------



## retina (Nov 21, 2013)

hey congrats! please make sure you post some shots taken with this awesome glass


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Nov 21, 2013)

I use the Mk1 version of the 300 F2.8 L IS and it is a stunning lens that works surprisingly well with the Canon 2 x Mk3 extender producing very printable images your Mk2 should be even better especially regarding AF.
My other long lens is the Canon 800 F2.6 L IS and I find it to be a VERY good lens - in fact it, currently, is my most used lens. I read the 600 F4 Mk2 + a 1.4 extender is as good or better but a near mint 800 cost me half what a 600 Mk2 costs so it was a bit of a no brainer.
I find these 2 lenses to be a very good combination, though a bit on the heavy side when carrying both!


----------



## eml58 (Nov 21, 2013)

Congratulations Dylan, Lovely Lens.

I suggest you get the 1.4x VIII Converter first, almost no perceptible loss in IQ on this Lens ([email protected]/4), the 2x although Good, is not without some IQ loss, acceptable, but not perfect, certainly not as good as the 600f/4 II @ f/5.6, but not much is.

Look forward to seeing some Images from this truly wonderful Lens when you get the time, enjoy.


----------



## unfocused (Nov 22, 2013)

One of the beauty's of a white lens is the freedom it buys you.

The first white lens must always be revealed because it so clearly stands out from the rest. But, once you have one, then they all look alike to most spouses. So, as long as you take care never to let them see two of them together, you can safely purchase as many as your credit limit will allow.


----------



## Canon1 (Nov 22, 2013)

Good for you Dylan. I have had mine now for a few months. (I previously owned the first IS version of this lens.) I have to say the new 300 is quite possible the finest piece of glass I have ever owned. It's a great lens and works remarkably well with both the 1.4 and 2.0x TC III's. Enjoy.


----------



## Click (Nov 22, 2013)

Congrats Dylan. Enjoy your new lens.


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 22, 2013)

eml58 said:


> Congratulations Dylan, Lovely Lens.
> 
> I suggest you get the 1.4x VIII Converter first, almost no perceptible loss in IQ on this Lens ([email protected]/4), the 2x although Good, is not without some IQ loss, acceptable, but not perfect, certainly not as good as the 600f/4 II @ f/5.6, but not much is.
> 
> Look forward to seeing some Images from this truly wonderful Lens when you get the time, enjoy.



Thanks eml58. I might get both TCs by then. 

PS. I saw your photos in 1D X thread - AWESOME photos.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 22, 2013)

unfocused said:


> One of the beauty's of a white lens is the freedom it buys you.
> 
> The first white lens must always be revealed because it so clearly stands out from the rest. But, once you have one, then they all look alike to most spouses. So, as long as you take care never to let them see two of them together, you can safely purchase as many as your credit limit will allow.



Try that with a 600 II... :-X


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 22, 2013)

Canon1 said:


> Good for you Dylan. I have had mine now for a few months. (I previously owned the first IS version of this lens.) I have to say the new 300 is quite possible the finest piece of glass I have ever owned. It's a great lens and works remarkably well with both the 1.4 and 2.0x TC III's. Enjoy.



Thanks Canon1. This is my 1st BIG WHITE. To be honest, it's not easy to spend $6000ish on a single lens, especially photography is just a hobby. I don't have much experiences with BIG WHITE lenses, but I rented this lens last week, man, I'm hooked.


----------



## ewg963 (Nov 22, 2013)

Congrats, enjoy, and now I'm drooling!!!


----------



## ewg963 (Nov 22, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just wondering why the invoice doesn't show a tele-extender or two?
> ...


Dylan you only live once just go out shoot, shoot, and shoot until your heart is content. If I was you I'll be out finding many different ways to use that wonderful piece of glass you just acquired. Happy shooting and Merry early Christmas to you!!!!


----------



## BL (Nov 22, 2013)

unfocused said:


> One of the beauty's of a white lens is the freedom it buys you.
> 
> The first white lens must always be revealed because it so clearly stands out from the rest. But, once you have one, then they all look alike to most spouses. So, as long as you take care never to let them see two of them together, you can safely purchase as many as your credit limit will allow.



aaahahaha priceless.

sounds like a man talking from experience.


----------



## Zv (Nov 22, 2013)

I am more impressed with how you managed to conceal $6000 in a separate account from your spouse! Nice, but how will you explain it when it turns up at the door?? 

I know if I tried to hide something that big from my girlfriend she'd prob beat me over the head with the lens! I already suspect she thinks I love my camera gear more than her! Sssshhhh!  

Anyway, congrats on your first great white! One day I'll actually get to use one!!!


----------



## Random Orbits (Nov 22, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > One of the beauty's of a white lens is the freedom it buys you.
> ...



Do they make 600mm lens canteens? :


----------



## Random Orbits (Nov 22, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> Random Orbits said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



LOL, all my money for the next few years is going toward a home addition that we did this year. Maybe if the kids continue to play soccer or large field sports in the future, then I can build a case for it!


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 22, 2013)

ewg963 said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > unfocused said:
> ...



Thanks ewg963.

With 2 kids(2 & 5yrs), I'm fully booked with family activities. I'll take your advice will do some shooting soon.

Happy thanksgiving & early Merry Christmas to you too ewg963


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 22, 2013)

Zv said:


> I am more impressed with how you managed to conceal $6000 in a separate account from your spouse! Nice, but how will you explain it when it turns up at the door??
> 
> I know if I tried to hide something that big from my girlfriend she'd prob beat me over the head with the lens! I already suspect she thinks I love my camera gear more than her! Sssshhhh!
> 
> Anyway, congrats on your first great white! One day I'll actually get to use one!!!



You can always pickup the package at your nearest UPS/Fedex location etc...they will notify you when it ready.Trust me...this is not the first time I done that ;D

I don't have fixed income. I'm import/export electronic components, therefore, the wife doesn't have control of it. Besides, I thought we "the man" suppose to be the BOSS at home ;D JK


----------



## arbitrage (Nov 22, 2013)

You'll be happy to know that your thread from the other week made me break down and order it also, got to shoot it last weekend. It is amazing and the perfect compliment to my 600II.

You are going to love it. Get a cloth to clean off the drool ;D ;D


----------



## scottkinfw (Nov 22, 2013)

Way to go Dylan!

Enjoy it for many years to come. I will have to check B&H, I think I have enough saved with billmelater to get one very soon too (I have been stashing money there like lay-away so I can pick it up without debt). Maybe a Black Friday or Cyber Monday?

Anyone else?

sek



Dylan777 said:


> Few weeks back, I posted this:
> http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=17620.0
> 
> Thanks for talking me out of it guys
> ...


----------



## scottkinfw (Nov 22, 2013)

It's going to be a long weekend



Dylan777 said:


> jasonsim said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations Dylan! You will absolutely enjoy that lens! Like others and myself have said, it is one of the most versatile, since it accepts the 1.4x and 2x converters very very well! If I could just keep one big white, it would be the 300mm II.
> ...


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 22, 2013)

scottkinfw said:


> It's going to be a long weekend
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YEAP :-\....according to the tracking number, the lens should arrive on wed, 27th. I will take a day off to welcome new baby ;D

BTW...What's billmelater?


----------



## M.ST (Nov 22, 2013)

Have fun with it. You will never regret it. 

It´s a fantastic lens with new functions and possibilitys.

I like the big whites.


----------



## P_R (Nov 22, 2013)

Congratulations!
love to get that lens. Justification more the problem than money. 
Is it a good lens for new born baby pics???  if so I have three months to save....


----------



## Ruined (Nov 22, 2013)

Grats on the purchase!!


----------



## endiendo (Nov 22, 2013)

With my 5d mark iii, I used my wife's sigma 120-300. She uses it with her 7d.
With my 5d mark iii, for birds, it is a bit too short (because full frame).
And the sigma is much too heavy and too big to make some day-long Alp's hiking with to find good animals to shoot.

a "small"(er) and lightweight(er) 100-400 would be perfect.. F4 insteadof F2.8 ? I don't care, I have enough light with the iso from the 5d mark iii.
F4 instead of F2.8 for the bokeh ? I don't care, I would not d close portrait with it...


----------



## ewg963 (Nov 22, 2013)

Zv said:


> I am more impressed with how you managed to conceal $6000 in a separate account from your spouse! Nice, but how will you explain it when it turns up at the door??
> 
> I know if I tried to hide something that big from my girlfriend she'd prob beat me over the head with the lens! I already suspect she thinks I love my camera gear more than her! Sssshhhh!
> 
> Anyway, congrats on your first great white! One day I'll actually get to use one!!!


+1


----------



## ewg963 (Nov 22, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> ewg963 said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...


 Thank you...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 22, 2013)

P_R said:


> love to get that lens. Justification more the problem than money.
> Is it a good lens for new born baby pics???  if so I have three months to save....



Congrats are nearly in order, then!

While there are certainly better lenses for newborn baby pictures, consider the following justification: Funds are available today, but after the little money pit bundle of joy comes into your life, they might not be.


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 22, 2013)

M.ST said:


> Have fun with it. You will never regret it.
> 
> It´s a fantastic lens with new functions and possibilitys.
> 
> I like the big whites.



Thanks M.ST 
I'll put the lens to work.


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 22, 2013)

P_R said:


> Congratulations!
> love to get that lens. Justification more the problem than money.
> Is it a good lens for new born baby pics???  if so I have three months to save....



For new born, 50L, 85L II and/or 135L on FF will be great


----------



## Zv (Nov 22, 2013)

P_R said:


> Congratulations!
> love to get that lens. Justification more the problem than money.
> Is it a good lens for new born baby pics???  if so I have three months to save....



It's a good lens if you're new born is going to be about 20 meters away from you! Crikey man, get a 50mm lens and get in close! It's a baby not a lion! 

Maybe once the little un is moving about you might want a longer lens but even then I reckon a 70-200 would cover it.


----------



## Eldar (Nov 22, 2013)

Zv said:


> P_R said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations!
> ...


He's got all the lenses he need to take pictures of the baby. He's just looking for arguments to justify the procurement


----------



## Zv (Nov 22, 2013)

Eldar said:


> Zv said:
> 
> 
> > P_R said:
> ...



Ah, I see I failed to read between the lines there! Ooops! 

Buy first justify later. Then sell lens to help pay for the divorce!


----------



## P_R (Nov 23, 2013)

Thank you for the (near) congrats...will post images once money pit #2 pops out. Clearly can't use 300mm indoors, will use a 35L, 100 macro (toes, ears, other bits) and/or 85L. Or maybe I use none and simply enjoy the moment...

Then it occurred to me, I can use birth #2 as a means to justify a big white. Everyone knows how good the 300mm f/2.8 is for portraits right? So how good would pictures of the very pregnant mum look? Worth the price of admission maybe? 

I might hire the lens, do a shoot, try real hard to nail as many shots as possible, pp the heck to get them looking right, slim mum down a little even (must be a plug in for that), and maybe the war office will approve in principle. Am guessing it all hinges on making mum look younger, slimmer but still pregnant.


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 26, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> Few weeks back, I posted this:
> http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=17620.0
> 
> Thanks for talking me out of it guys
> ...



I'll take a day off tomorrow to welcome new baby. Next 24hrs will be long : : : : : : : : : :


----------



## Hannes (Nov 27, 2013)

P_R said:


> Thank you for the (near) congrats...will post images once money pit #2 pops out. Clearly can't use 300mm indoors, will use a 35L, 100 macro (toes, ears, other bits) and/or 85L. Or maybe I use none and simply enjoy the moment...
> 
> Then it occurred to me, I can use birth #2 as a means to justify a big white. Everyone knows how good the 300mm f/2.8 is for portraits right? So how good would pictures of the very pregnant mum look? Worth the price of admission maybe?
> 
> I might hire the lens, do a shoot, try real hard to nail as many shots as possible, pp the heck to get them looking right, slim mum down a little even (must be a plug in for that), and maybe the war office will approve in principle. Am guessing it all hinges on making mum look younger, slimmer but still pregnant.



200 f2 would surely be better then


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 28, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Few weeks back, I posted this:
> ...



Feel like a kid in the candy shop ;D : http://albums.phanfare.com/isolated/lp5pL5lP/1/6327914

Test shots, JPEG straight out from camera http://albums.phanfare.com/isolated/dvzsfGFL/1/6328006


----------



## lion rock (Nov 28, 2013)

Dylan,
Like your new addition. Envy is in order.
Go shoot and show shots of yours.
A few photos of the bundle of (lively) joy, too, if you would.
Congrats on new additions to you life.
-r


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 28, 2013)

lion rock said:


> Dylan,
> Like your new addition. Envy is in order.
> Go shoot and show shots of yours.
> A few photos of the bundle of (lively) joy, too, if you would.
> ...



Thanks lion rock,

I will put this lens to work this coming Friday. I'm fully booked all day tomorrow with family and friends.


----------



## wsmith96 (Nov 28, 2013)

congratulations! Enjoy!


----------



## WPJ (Nov 28, 2013)

I got mark I used last year, this think is amazing. Enjoy


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 28, 2013)

wsmith96 said:


> congratulations! Enjoy!



Thanks wsmith96


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 28, 2013)

WPJ said:


> I got mark I used last year, this think is amazing. Enjoy



Thanks WPJ

I almost buy mrk I on ebay, but decided with mrk II.


----------



## Eldar (Nov 28, 2013)

Dylan, We are now waiting for images!!!


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 28, 2013)

Eldar said:


> Dylan, We are now waiting for images!!!



Will celebrate Thanksgiving with family and friends today.

I live in Orange County, CA(92708, 30mins south of LAX). I have no experience in wildlife, Never been out there on the REAL field. So, I'm not sure what to expect. To be safe, will start with local zoo tomorrow ;D

Will post some pics. Happy Thanksgiving Eldar


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 29, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan, We are now waiting for images!!!
> ...



I was so looking forward to test out my lens at local zoo. I got 3 batteries fully charged from last night. This morning, the wife went to work and the kids went to grandma for 4-5hrs, perfect time to test the lens right? Nahhhhh.....RAIN-RAIN and MORE RAIN in California :'( :'( :'(


----------



## Eldar (Nov 29, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Eldar said:
> ...


From what I have learned, "It never rains in California ...", but then, Murphy never takes a vacation


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 29, 2013)

Eldar said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



;D 

This will be perfect pair for the zoo


----------



## Eldar (Nov 29, 2013)

If that does´t work, you should consider something else. Stamp collection, knitting .. or something


----------

